# Nils Crossfade script with Legato samples



## synthetic (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm trying to add Nils' crossfade script to the Westgate horn library. I follow the directions on his page and add his script to slot 2. Slot 1 is the "WS Horns Legato" script. When I enable the crossfade script, the legato samples stop working. I searched the board and couldn't find any clues. Can I use these together? 

Another clue, the Westgate horn patch uses Mod wheel > accent attack and I haven't figured out where to change that. 

I am using Kontakt 3.5 on a Mac, FYI. Thanks.


----------



## bryla (Jan 30, 2010)

I seem to remember that the xfade should be inserted before legato scripts, when I reprogrammed my instruments.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried moving it into slot 2 but now the Crossfade script doesn't work. The WS script is password protected but I was able to save it and then load it in another slot. But crossfade doesn't have any effect when I do it this way.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Jan 31, 2010)

You need to lower the voice count to eight (4 for XF layers, 4 for the legato/release layers)
Even though you only hear one layer at a time, with XFading, the silent layers still count as voices.


Hope that helps


----------



## Garlu (Jan 31, 2010)

Aaron posted here some interesting multis a couple of years ago:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... t=westgate

Thanks for that Aaron! 

Best,

Garlu


----------



## synthetic (Jan 31, 2010)

Garlu @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> Aaron posted here some interesting multis a couple of years ago:
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... t=westgate
> 
> ...



That's close, but there seems to be a lot of zipper noise on the mod wheel, compared to the (latest?) Nils script.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 31, 2010)

Aaron Dirk @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> You need to lower the voice count to eight (4 for XF layers, 4 for the legato/release layers)
> Even though you only hear one layer at a time, with XFading, the silent layers still count as voices.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



Yes! That did it, thank you. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## keelerstein (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Aaron, how do you lower the voice count, could you tell me where I should be looking? Ive been trying myself to add Nils' crossfade script to the legato instruments and its been driving me crazy, 
Many thanks, Steve


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## keelerstein (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Aaron,

Just wanted to say thanks as well for your efforts on the Westgate Multi patches.
Have been using them for awhile now and am very happy. Like your gtr stuff also.

Mr. Anxiety


----------

